# moçoila



## Jose G. Velasco

me pueden decir si esta palabra es insultante?  el contexto es "cadé as outras moçoilas"  Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido José, _

Cadê as outras moçoilas"_. Nesse contexto, não; geralmente dizemos isso em tom de brincadeira.


----------



## Jose G. Velasco

y la traduccion al español cual es? es igual?  moça = muchacha?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Jose G. Velasco said:


> y la traduccion al español cual es? es igual?  moça = muchacha?



A veces muchacha puede significar empleada doméstica en español, cierto. Entonces yo la traduciria para jóvenes o chicas.

Definitivamente en la forma más usual, moçoilas, no es despectivo, apenas una forma de llamar a las chicas de jóvenes (dependiendo del contexto).

Donde están las jóvenes ?
Donde están las chicas ?


----------



## Macunaíma

"Moçoila" é uma palavra que eu ouço mais em referência a homem afeminado, mas se eu a ouvisse em referência a uma mulher eu logo suporia que não se trata de nenhuma moçoila -eu interpretaria como uma ironia, assim como eu ouço em Minas se referirem a moças de má reputação como "moças 'casadoiras' ".


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal não tem, que eu me tenha apercebido, significado pejorativo. É pouco usado, mas pode ter até um sentido carinhoso e elogioso. Os dicionários definem-no como 'rapariga ainda pequena' (atenção que 'rapariga' também não tem nenhum sentido pejorativo em Portugal) mas as poucas pessoas a quem eu ouvi usar o termo  empregavam-no mais no sentido de jovem bem constituida, sadia, ou seja numa acepção mais aproximada de mocetona ('chicarrona' em espanhol).


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Será como "mozuela" en Español, ¿no?


----------



## Mangato

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Será como "mozuela" en Español, ¿no?


 
Efectivamente, Giorgio. Mozuela es una palabra que hace muchos años que no oía, pero que en mi niñez utilizaban frcuentemente  personas mayores. Equivalía a jovencita. No era en absoluto  ofensiva, al contrario cariñosa. 
Tuve un profesor al que llamábamos así, porque siempre se dirigía a los chicos *Venga aquí mozuelo*

También con idéntico sentido se utilizaba "chicuelo/a".


----------



## Vanda

De jeito nenhum, Macu. Há mais 'moçoilas' em Minas do que sonha nossa vã filosofia. Além de todos os significados que você disse, há o que eu disse em primeiro lugar: moçoila, no sentido de brincadeira. 
Entre nós, mulheres de qualquer idade, quando queremos brincar com as amigas, dizemos: 'as moçoilas estão atrasadas' (referindo-nos às retardatárias crônicas). OU ainda: 'aonde as moçoilas pensam que vão?" E por aí afora.


----------



## Tomby

La casada infiel
Que yo me la llevé al río
creyendo que era *mozuela*,
pero tenía marido.
Fue la noche de Santiago
y casi por compromiso.
...//... 
"_La casada infiel_" é um dos poemas mais populares de Federico García Lorca.
Nos tempos actuais apenas se usa a palavra "mozuela" nalgumas aldeias.


P.S. 
Moçoila = raparigota, rapariguita, rapariga robusta e airosa (Priberam). 
Atenção! Rapariga tem no Brasil outro _matiz_ do que em Portugal. 
Feliz semana!


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> De jeito nenhum, Macu. Há mais 'moçoilas' em Minas do que sonha nossa vã filosofia. Além de todos os significados que você disse, há o que eu disse em primeiro lugar: moçoila, no sentido de brincadeira.
> Entre nós, mulheres de qualquer idade, quando queremos brincar com as amigas, dizemos: 'as moçoilas estão atrasadas' (referindo-nos às retardatárias crônicas). OU ainda: 'aonde as moçoilas pensam que vão?" E por aí afora.


 
Pois eu concordo, só que nos exemplos que você deu 'moçoila' é usada irônicamente. Uma dessas amigas que você chamaria de 'moçoila' bem poderia ser uma matrona sexagenária de 128 quilos , ao passo que uma "uma rapariga ainda pequena, jovem bem constituída e sadia", como descreveu o Carfer, dificilmente seria chamada de moçoila, porque a palavra não é usada em seu sentido próprio, denotativo, mas senão como forma de ironizar.


----------



## Outsider

Uma "moçoila", para mim, é uma moça grande. "Grande" pode ter a conotação de sadia ou jovem (uma adolescente, ou mulher jovem), mas também de alta ou encorpada. Por associação, também pode transmitir a ideia de jovem muito vivaz, e até arrapazada, ou por outro lado um pouco desajeitada. O que quer dizer que concordo com todas as respostas que foram dadas.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Deixando as ironias de um lado e focando o sentido original da palavra, pessoalmente entendo que moçoila significa uma garota jovem, entre 13 e 15anos (não necessariamente) e virgem, casta, com certa pureza d'alma.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Uma "moçoila", para mim, é uma moça grande. "Grande" pode ter a conotação de sadia ou jovem (uma adolescente, ou mulher jovem), mas também de alta ou encorpada.


 
Ou seja, Outsider tem do significado da palavra a mesma ideia que eu tenho, porque é nessa acepção que sempre a ouço, mas que curiosamente... não concorda com a dos dicionários.


----------



## Outsider

Mas veja o que escreveu o Tombatossals:



Tombatossals said:


> P.S.
> Moçoila = raparigota, rapariguita, rapariga robusta e airosa (Priberam).


Acho que "robusta" e "airosa" cobrem a maior parte dos significados que referimos.


----------



## Carfer

Obrigado Outsider. Fico mais tranquilo, mas parece-me que tenho que rifar o meu dicionário.


----------



## Pindal

¿Alguien me podría decir cual es la traducción al castellano de la palabra "maçoilas?. Gracias


----------



## Vanda

É moçoilas. 
Juntei a uma discussão já existente.


----------

